# I am Sorry



## rifle_man (Mar 9, 2012)

First I came on here got a little mad about all the Taurus bashing. Because I have two Taurus a PT92 and a PT1911 that has way over 10,000 on them each and not a lick of trouble. 
But After reading this and seeing the picks, I don't think i can buy another Taurus ever again
. 
*You have to read this.*
Taurus Firearms Forum - TaurusArmed.net


----------



## rifle_man (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't know if you can use the link, but it's about a man that let his Daughter shoot his Taurus 738, using Remington ammo from Wall mart. In less than 50 rounds the slide broke in half and hit her in the face she is all right just a cut but, Just think what would have happened if it was a 40 or a 45. 
*This is something to me should never Happen.*


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The link requires sign in:



John1949 said:


> About a month ago I purchased a new Taurus 738 TCP from a local dealer. Two weeks ago put about 26 rounds through it with out problems. Saturday I took it to my cabin so my Daughter and grand kids could shoot it. My grandson had no problems shooting the pistol but on the first shot that his mother took the slide broke in half with the back half tearing a nice gash in her lip and taking a small chunk of skin out of her neck. I am very upset considering she could have been killed or severly injured and the weapon only had 39 rounds fired through it. Does this indicate the quality of the Taurus weapons?





John1949 said:


> Remington, purchased from Walmat, Friday night.





John1949 said:


> Thank you all for the prayers and well wishes. My daughter seems to be healing well and doing fine. I have looked at the slide with a magnifing glass and it looks like it was flaud or cracked previously as some of the metal is shinny and some is not. I have also considered the ammunition may have been at fault. I did not think to look for the casing but the other 5 rounds in the clip are stamped R - P, 380 Automatic. I called Taurus today but got stuck in there all reps are busy so I left a message but have not heard back from them.





John1949 said:


> My daughter is healing nicely and the TCP goes back to Taurus on Tuesday. It looks like the slide had been cracked prior to finishing the weapon. Susan @ Taurus said that this is the first broken slide that they have heard about on the TCP.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Damn I am not in favor of frivolous lawsuits but that one has a need and would be righteous ....JJ


----------



## kfrog (Apr 4, 2012)

I am new here and like to say HI first.
As for the Taurus 738 that is not good at all. I am not big on Lawsuits ether but his daughter could have been killed. Now I know why so many people say don't buy Taurus.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

I worked for 3-1/2 years for a store that sold a lot of handguns. The brand with the most problems was Taurus. We even had revolvers come back. I did own a PT 100 and it wouldn't run 100 rounds without a hiccup. The 92's and 1911's seem to work real well but you may have trouble with the others.


----------



## stantheman1976 (Mar 26, 2012)

I bought my 738 used from a local shop and have put 50 S&B, 30 American Eagle, 70 Winchester white box and a few Hornady hollow pointsl. The only rounds I had issues with were the Winchester. The other brands fed without a problem. I don't plan on buying any more of that type.


----------



## jswalter9 (May 10, 2012)

I also just had a TCP 738 slide crack on me while firing. Taurus has it right now.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is a goody for ya:

Gun Accident Lawyers, Gun Liability Cases, Gun Accident Settlements | Morris, Haynes & Hornsby

And of course, my prev thread here (some of the links may be outta date, I needa update it one day)

http://www.handgunforum.net/taurus/26348-taurus-quality.html


----------



## Reddog1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Trouble with Taurus is they have no consistency with respect to quality control. Unless they can solve the problem they are going to remain a bottom dweller. They have been around long enough to have worked out their control problems and should be making guns with roughly the same failure rate as the industry standard. It's one thing to have a failure to fire but quite another to have handguns coming apart while firing them. They are cheaper than big guys but then ........ what is your life or families life worth?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have had good luck with Taurus products. I have owned four in the past, but the only one I have now is my PT709.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i had a taurus pt 111 i think it was and two 85I revolvers and never had a problem. my daughter uses the semi auto in another state and has never had an incident. hope your daughter is well and makes a full recovery.


----------



## RottenCore (May 13, 2012)

*Truth about guns article*

This is a good article to check out. Taurus just hired a new CEO
Taurus: No More Bull | The Truth About Guns


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

RottenCore said:


> This is a good article to check out. Taurus just hired a new CEO
> Taurus: No More Bull | The Truth About Guns


Read the article...time will tell if Taurus can get consistent quality control down or not. I don't have any issues with Taurus myself, but obviously some have had some lemons.


----------



## RogerH (May 28, 2012)

Well i'm not here to bash. first let me say i have a older 85 that just rocks i did have a gun smith do a lighter trigger spring in it . I will warn you i am a Hard Core Glock man . That being said my son in law and daughter do the taurus 9mm his is a 247 and She wanted a pt111 9mm so for her birthday he and i got her one. the first time she shot it after a few rounds it would flip the whole cartage and try to go in chamber primer first. She was upset i was pissed sent it back to taurus and oops it was bored wrong. They fixed it i'm assuming with a new barrel and overnighted it. I was suprised next day from Florida to oregon. Its fine now and it actually came back right on her birthday. But It should never have happened.I have read that its more cost effecting to correct problems than to have a quality control in place. LOL i did try to convert her to Glock but she too stubborn . Don't know where she gets it from. its only fair she don't like the Glock trigger of my wife's 19 and i thing the taurus is spongy .but any way let the buyer be where


----------



## billwysz (Jul 25, 2012)

jswalter9 said:


> I also just had a TCP 738 slide crack on me while firing. Taurus has it right now.


Mine also just cracked. Mine was reworked by Taurus a while back for ftf's, and had a few hundred rounds since then. The trigger pin is also moving to one side. The only reason I noticed the crack before it came apart is that the slide didn't lock back on an empty magazine. I noticed then that the slide pin was coming out, and then I saw the crack. On mine, the crack is on the left side, about 1/8" ahead of the pin. (Stainless slide.) This is a little troubling.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow no wonder there blowing these out on the internet for $179.00!


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

There are so many good and reliable guns out there. Why would I waste my hard-earned dollars on a Taurus? My life and the lives of my loved ones are worth more to me than saving a few bucks on weapons made by a manufacturer that has a history of cutting corners and suffers from dubious quality control.


----------

